# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Anh Dũng Sapa

## thuyhy_87

Nhà hàng Anh Dũng (Địa chỉ: 69 phố Xuân Viên Sapa - gần bến xe) rất đông khách.  Đồ ăn ở nhà hàng khá ngon, giá cả lại phù hợp nên quán có vẻ đông khách hơn các quán xung quanh . Trước cửa nhà hàng lúc nào cũng có lợn sữa và gà quay... 


*Các món ăn của nhà hàng:*
 - Lẩu cá hồi, cá tầm
 - Nấm Sapa
 - Thắng cố ngựa
 - Lợn cắp nách
 - Cá suối
 - Rau Sapa các món
 - ...

Ngoài các món có trong thực đơn ra thì quán anh Dũng có một đặc sản khá ngon đó là món ruốc cá hồi, món này  rất có lợi cho các mẹ mang thai và em nhỏ giá cũng không quá đắt 150k/1 hộp.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hangnt

trước lên sapa ăn ở nhà hàng này rồi
thức ăn ở đó khá ngon mà giá lại vừa phải ko đắt lắm
quán này đông khách lắm đến muộn có khi không có bàn mà ngồi ý chứ  :cuoi:

----------


## yeuhanoi

Quán này ngon có tiếng ở Sapa mà giá cả lại rẻ nữa. Cộng 1 điểm cho quán Anh Dũng  :Big Grin:

----------


## ipad

nhìn các món ăn trên bàn ngon quá

----------


## e63

chụp ảnh lên nhìn thì ngon nhưng mà đến thực tế lại ko như vậy,

----------

